# Internet Explorer Installation bei Bedarf ?!



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2002)

Ein freundliches Hallo erstmal an Alle,

Seit 4 Tagen kommt bei mir  wenn ich in einen Chat rein möchte immer ein automatisches Downloadfenster mit der Überschrift:

Internet Explorer Installation bei Bedarf 

Um diese Seite richitig anzuzeigen, sollten Sie die folgende Komponente über tragen und installieren:

Microsoft Virtual Machine

Downloadgröße : 4,3 MB

Bis vor einigen Tagen kam ich noch problemlos in jeden Chat, dannach kam ich zwar rein aber konnte mich nicht in die Räume einloggen. Habe dann mal die oben genannte Datei runtergeladen! 

 1. Konnte nicht ersehen wohin die Datei sich installiert
 2. hat es nicht geholfen , da ich immer noch nicht in den Chat komme.
 3. Kommt dieses Downloadfenster immer wieder wenn ich auf die Chat Seite gehe.(Chat4free,Spinchat)

Nun möchte ich gern wissen ob jemand diese Datei bekannt ist und was sie bewirkt.

Danke schon im voraus!!!

Cu Seelenteufelin


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2002)

Es handelt sich offensichtlich um die Java Virtual Machine (JVM). Das ist ein Programm, das für die Ausführung von Java-Applets zuständig ist. Viele der Webchats sind java-basiert. Aus diesem Grund wird auch die JVM benötigt. Der Internet Explorer merkt, daß ihm diese Komponente fehlt und versucht, sie herunterzuladen und zu installieren.


----------

